
LimeWire Resurrected By Secret Dev Team - ssclafani
http://torrentfreak.com/limewire-resurrected-by-secret-dev-team-101108/
======
CrazedGeek
Alternatively, <http://www.frostwire.com/> is a pretty decent LimeWire fork.

------
blahedo
"If you strike me down, I shall become more powerful than you could possibly
imagine."

~~~
smokinn
I'm just waiting for someone to build a searchable distributed index for
bittorrent that connects you not with a peer but with a hop that just happens
to be on the network. The people who actually have the files don't ever
connect to the people they're sending it to directly. This network is self-
aware enough that fast seeds tend to connect to fast hops and slow to slow.
You pay a throughput penalty but you get a massive "security" boost.

Of course, the legitimate reason to be on this network is a tor-like "to help
dissidents access files they're blocked from".

Seeing the *AAs trying to litigate that would be something.

------
bonzoesc
Wasn't the Gnutella protocol/network designed to be impossible to kill for
this reason? Limewire's increasing centralization (in an attempt to "monetize"
people stealing stuff) was what made them vulnerable.

------
metapirate
You can download it here: <http://metapirate.webs.com>

------
pronoiac
From the title here, I wouldn't have guessed the article was breathlessly
proclaiming the software back from the dead like a zombie vampire Jesus!!1!

------
petervandijck
Where can one download this new Limewire?

